
Google Walkout's Demand for Changes - crunchlibrarian
https://twitter.com/GoogleWalkout/status/1057804203895283712
======
ahmadss
Primary discussion here-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18352275)

